# Rose Geranium oil for Tick prevention?



## tlm324 (May 10, 2011)

Can anyone advise me how to apply Rose Geranium oil to my girl for tick protection?
I have bought some over the weekend and want to make sure I'm applying it correctly! Thanks! I have a 2 oz glass spray bottle and Geranium Rose oil (Pelargonium roseum)


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I use a mix of lavender, cedar, and tea tree oils diluted with a bit of apple cider vinegar and water and just spray it on everywhere but her face. I believe you can use rose geranium undiluted though, so you could just put a drop or two on each leg and on the back and rub it in. Just experiment and see what works best.


----------

